# "What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying"



## pydbl (May 16, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am doing the paperwork (online) for the tier 2 work visa. One of the questions in the application is "What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK?" But since I am not in the UK, I don't have an address there. Does anyone know what the proper way is to answer this question? 

Thanks! :yo:


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I believe the application is a multi purpose form and not all questions apply to all applicants. Such as in my case with a fiancée visa, I could provide the address of my fiancé.

If you have no prearranged accommodation, for most of the other question you would put "N/A" or maybe "undetermined".

But I'm guessing based on common sense which isn't always valid with a government form. But I have served the purpose of bumping your question back to the first page.

Good luck.


----------

